
Ask HN: Any system to store personal email archive? - jordiburgos
I would like to change my (very well known) e-mail provider, with 8 GB after cleaning. However the other providers I see offer less storage for a good price or more space with more expensive plans.<p>I would like keep my emails in a personal storage, local or cloud. Allowing me to search, add new emails, synchronize with other accounts (if possible), etc...<p>Edit: My idea is to change to another email provider and move all archives to a personal system.
======
ktpsns
You could think about hosting some ready-to-use-software such as
[https://mailcow.email/](https://mailcow.email/) on a VPS. That's an open
source Mailserver solution based on docker. Some providers offer VPS with ~TB
of storage for ballpark number 15€ (or $15) per month.

Of course you could also host this on a private raspberry in your home,
basically for free... Especially if you only use the mail account for backup.

